# thinking of going to the darkside....



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

sold my RZR, and in process of selling the POS brute force to finally go to the darkside lol priced out a 14' XMR 1000 and im really tempted. 

BUT im worried about that silly ACS or whatever that I hear has troubles.. have you guys heard of those issues and of any others I should consider? I really like the XMR because it was like 1000$ more then a Outty XTP stock... seems like best bang for the buck.


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

They ACs is hit or miss its a good idea but it's not right just yet but they removed it on the 2015 model and if you don't like to ride 2 up and you don't want the extended frame they are also making a xmr 800r in the regular size frame instead of the max but other than that can ams are great by far more power than my brute and rides smoother and just had more features 

Welcome to the darkside


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

maybe ill have to see when our dealer is getting the 2015 models, I didn't even ask about that. I like the 2-up style and it has to be the 1000, went with the smaller RZR instead of the 900 and wasn't happy, so not doing that again lol


----------



## Mac102004 (Apr 16, 2010)

The 15's probably won't hit dealers until late summer early fall. You could always buy a 1k max and make your own "xmr"

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

Or Atleast get the xtp that way you get the shocks to because they are a big difference in the regular stock ones then the only difference in the max and xmr is the rad relocate, tires, different clutching and bigger diffs and the ACS so that is the difference


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

I understand the difference, the XMR is just a much better deal.. was like 800$ more to get an XMR than the XTP. at least to me seems like a way better deal with what else all comes with it


----------



## That White Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

that is a good deal wow i didnt know the difference was that little i do know that they wanted 5k more for a xmr than they did for my xt and it was 3k more than the xtp at least thats what all i was qouted


----------

